# San Gabriel River Trail



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I want to try the San Gabriel River Trail from Foothill in Azusa to Seal Beach. Who can I get in touch with so that I don't have to go it alone. Or will there be groups of cyclists gathered at the parking lot on any given morning. I have heard stories of vandalism at the parking area and that the trail goes through some tough gang areas. I'll be in town for a week or so and wanted some information.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Never had any problems with gangs doing that ride. Used to park my car there as well and was never vandalized. However, I haven't parked there in a while since I just ride to the trail from my house. Usually you'll see a few riders on the way but I haven't seen massive organized groups going there on a routine basis. 

Trail gets a little rough the closer you get to the beach. Enjoy the ride!

GT


----------



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

I've ridden that trail hundreds of times solo and never had a problem with thugs. I've encountered a few taggers in the Norwalk/ Pico Rivera area, but if you ignore them, they'll ignore you. If you do the ride on a weekend, you will have plenty of company all along the route. Its about 40 miles from end to end, so if you need a break when you reach Seal Beach, just go all the way to the end, cross Marina Drive and continue to the Rivers End Cafe. Its a popular hangout for cyclists on the weekends and the food is pretty good too.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks, I'll try it on the weekend.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

For riding pleasure, I like the Rio Hondo Trail better. It parallels the 710 freeway and brings you into the Catalina Cruise port. Much better to end in Seal Beach, but that's not my primary reason for riding it.

They recently paved & re-striped the San Gabriel Trail. I have not ridden the entire span, so am not sure they made it the whole stretch. Anybody know?


----------



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

They stopped at Del Amo in the Cerritos area. The remainder has been patched in small sections.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

The scenery in the dam is nice, once your out of the dam then the scenery get's spotty. There's some horse trails that run parallel to bike trail. As for thugs, nothing to worry about, you leave them alone they leave you alone. Like the previous posts said on weekends there's ton's of cyclist plenty of company. Going down from foothill the grade is a descent, coming back it's a gradual ascending grade be ready for some nice climbs.


----------

